# India has lowest internet speeds in Asia



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2016)

This was expected

No surprises there: India internet speeds the lowest in Asia &ndash; Tech



FU Failtel and other ISPs with retarded FUP limits and post-FUP speeds. 




> The report revealed that global average connection speed increased 8.6% to 5.6 Mbps from the third quarter, a 23% increase year-over-year. South Korea had the top average connection speed at 26.7 Mbps, *while India was the slowest in the Asia Pacific region with average speeds of 2 Mbps*. The peak speed in India was also lower than South Korea’s average — at 21.2 Mbps. Also, in the fourth quarter of 2015, 32% of unique IP addresses across the world connected to Akamai at average speeds above 10 Mbps, an increase of 15% over the previous quarter. Year-over-year, this was a 34% increase.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 23, 2016)

full stats

*s19.postimg.org/uuyplebc3/Appendix.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2016)

Where is Pakistan and Bangladesh ? Do they have higher speeds lol


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2016)

adoption has increased and speed has fallen
not surprised, guess that trend will continue
Pakistan, Bangladesh not in the list


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Where is Pakistan and Bangladesh ? Do they have higher speeds lol



Internet population might be too low for stats to be accurate.

Steam has it's own download stats:
Steam: Game and Player Statistic


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2016)

...and then there is *forum.digit.in/technology-news/196317-airtel-has-suggested-trai-reduce-post-fup-speed-64kbps.html

:angry_NF:


----------



## TechnoBOY (Mar 24, 2016)

And India is 2nd in usage  List of countries by number of Internet users - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 24, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> And India is 2nd in usage  List of countries by number of Internet users - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi



Nope. That is not usage. That is just # of internet users. And compared to the population India is #126 (33.22%)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 24, 2016)

The reason Airtel can't provide 16 Mbps in my area is because the cops stop them using the cable and underground tunneling machines. Because the cops want to get paid.

Similarly as you go up, some government babu isn't get paid. Its a scalability issue.

Lack of broadband ultimately comes down to corruption and poor country India that is.

Don't complain Airtel makes crap load of profits. It should, it must grow, its imperative to any business to keep growing, else its stock price will tank and the company will soon go bankrupt, you have another Vijay mallya situation here.

Airtel has loans of upto 11 billion dollars to pay. It better make that profit.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> The reason Airtel can't provide 16 Mbps in my area is because the cops stop them using the cable and underground tunneling machines. Because the cops want to get paid.
> 
> Similarly as you go up, some government babu isn't get paid. Its a scalability issue.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if Airtel makes profit or not. What matters is whether an user gets what he/she is desired to. After all we pay and expect some sort of standards, and then companies like airtel come where they claim that standards should be revised and stepped down so as they can earn a larger amount of profit. You say we will look for Airtel's profit! What about us then? Agree to what airtel and other telecos say and shell out more than what's desired!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 24, 2016)

^^^^

What do all top internet countries have in common? Continued government investment in Internet. 
Yeah that's whats up in south korea, japan, sweden and other european countries. 

why US has slow internet compared to Europeans? because of course corruption.

- - - Updated - - -

Government has made more than 50 billion $$ in spectrum auctions.
where is all this money now?

PS: solve corruption and you can have your unlimited internet.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2016)

[MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION]  are you serious! is that area, you are talking about, from bangalore?? Can't believe this thing is happening in a big South Indian city!
Whatever you said make sense. Govt babus are also to blame. So we just sit and blame everyone?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2016)

yeah ISPs can only improve their own networks, all tower and cable connections are funnelled through govt infrastructure, which is just crappy. Fear that quality of connection will always be bad.
we stop blaming ISPs and see what govt is doing also


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2016)

Any online tutorials to solve corruption ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 24, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION]  are you serious! is that area, you are talking about, from bangalore?? Can't believe this thing is happening in a big South Indian city!
> Whatever you said make sense. Govt babus are also to blame. So we just sit and blame everyone?



yes this is the issue. private companies don't get permission to dig up and lay cables.
my connection in BTM was downgraded form 16mbps to 8mbps.

16mbps it drops, 8mbps its stable.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you sure that is the reason? if yes, then it is really frustrating. Think about the cities from UP!! No wonder people want to leave our country.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2016)

Solve corruption?
It has to be self-solved, if it does even by 5%, we'll have good enough internet! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2016)

Everything starts from within, so as corruption.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 26, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Everything starts from within, so as corruption.


Well, try solving corruption and you will feel like fool.. there are loads of cases where there is clear cheating and they keeps on cheating because no one ever gets time to complain..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Well, try solving corruption and you will feel like fool.. there are loads of cases where there is clear cheating and they keeps on cheating because no one ever gets time to complain..



Somewhere, sometime, someone has to take a stand, doesn't matter if you feel fool or whatever. If the end result as desired, then it'll be worth it.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2016)

ok not just corruption
it is also laziness, not doing the job right, not planning everything ahead of time. There is just too much "jugaad" and "kaam chalao" attitude also. 
like whole bunch of different people dig up the roads as and when they please to do a whole bunch of things which messes up the stuff others have done
was speaking to a guy who lays fibre optic cables, and there is something known as splicing, where you cut a cable and join it again, seems we haphazardly have waaay more slices than the recommended minimal splicing for any length of cable


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ok not just corruption
> it is also laziness, not doing the job right, not planning everything ahead of time. There is just too much "jugaad" and "kaam chalao" attitude also.
> like whole bunch of different people dig up the roads as and when they please to do a whole bunch of things which messes up the stuff others have done
> was speaking to a guy who lays fibre optic cables, and there is something known as splicing, where you cut a cable and join it again, seems we haphazardly have waaay more slices than the recommended minimal splicing for any length of cable



+1 to this. Most ISPs don't take it seriously to upgrade with time. And digging up roads not only worsens the roads but many a times ends up in damaging fiber laid by others, this results in haphazard splicing.


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

This is because of Indian Telecom company, If you allow them then even in year 2099 our Internet speed will be lowest in whole world. We should stop using 2g/3g on mobile and start using internet by wifi.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jul 11, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Where is Pakistan and Bangladesh ? Do they have higher speeds lol



*Pakistan’s average internet speed increased by 150% in 2016: report*



> The country’s average internet speed has increased by over 150% in the past year, revealed a report published by Akamai, a Content Delivery Network (CDN) services provider.



*i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/avg-mobile-Internet-speed.jpg

Pakistan’s average internet speed increased by 150% in 2016: report - The Express Tribun


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2016)

^^ can't you find a better place to compare with ?


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jul 12, 2016)

topgear said:


> ^^ can't you find a better place to compare with ?



i dont know whats wrong with some people here. 
he was asking about pakistan, i just gve the reply with source.

- - - Updated - - -

off-topic:
my thread was closed. even the reasoning i dnt understand and mods giving me warnings etc etc. ( fine, its mods right to do whatever they want, becoz its a thankless job)

and now some people/poster here behaving like this ?
becoz of what ? becoz i am from a neighbouring country ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2016)

To be clear, your thread got closed because it was a hoax, you did not post any credible evidence for the same


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2016)

badra100 said:


> well I think Idea has better Internet Speed than Pakistan ..


Not again...
:shh_NF:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2016)

Enough of this comparison with Pakistan.*The point of comparison should be to strive for the better & there is nothing about Pakistan which does that.*If internet speeds are the concern then compare with south korea,singapore,japan.From now on anybody making any posts mentioning Pakistan in this thread,whether showing it in a positive or negative light,will be deleted.


----------

